# 1963 Racer



## Two Wheeler (Jun 24, 2020)

I just finished this Schwinn Racer that was born on April 5, 1963. It sold new for $56.95. That’s $473.37 in today’s dollars. 
  The two speed was bound up and would barely turn. I had to soak it just to get it apart. I thought it was toast, but it works fine now.


----------



## BroCraig (Jun 24, 2020)

I have a 63. Same association!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jun 24, 2020)

BroCraig said:


> I have a 63. Same association!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Post some pictures!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 24, 2020)

Great looking bike Dan!


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jun 24, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> Great looking bike Dan!



If you're riding the 11th you can see it in person.


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 24, 2020)

I assume you painted the three bands on the hub black.  Originally they were red.  Nice bike. ‘63 was the last year for the peaked front fender on the Racer.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jun 24, 2020)

schwinnlax said:


> I assume you painted the three bands on the hub black.  Originally they were red.  Nice bike. ‘63 was the last year for the peaked front fender on the Racer.



I wondered how long it would take for someone to notice. It was unplanned. The original red came off just wiping it down. My only can of red spray paint would not work. So I went with the black.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 25, 2020)

Dan Shabel said:


> If you're riding the 11th you can see it in person.



I’ll be there for sure. I should bring my white 59 Racer to see them together, but I’m anxious to debut the 58 Corvette on the trail.


----------



## rennfaron (Jun 25, 2020)

Dan Shabel said:


> I wondered how long it would take for someone to notice. It was unplanned. The original red came off just wiping it down. My only can of red spray paint would not work. So I went with the black.



...The next guy that gets the bike...
Next guy: SCHWINN DEFINITELY HAD A BLACK BANDED HUB, LOOK SEE, THIS CAME FROM THE FACTORY WITH BLACK BANDS!!! I DON'T CARE IF THEY ONLY HAD RED, BLUE AND YELLOW BANDS, THIS IS THE RARE BLACK ONE...


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jun 25, 2020)

rennfaron said:


> ...The next guy that gets the bike...
> Next guy: SCHWINN DEFINITELY HAD A BLACK BANDED HUB, LOOK SEE, THIS CAME FROM THE FACTORY WITH BLACK BANDS!!! I DON'T CARE IF THEY ONLY HAD RED, BLUE AND YELLOW BANDS, THIS IS THE RARE BLACK ONE...



And that’s why it’s a steal at $4,000!


----------



## BroCraig (Jun 27, 2020)

Dan Shabel said:


> Post some pictures!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 27, 2020)

I like these bikes with the small frame. I have a 1960 Racer I may paint black some day. they sell all the decals.

I put S-7's on mine since I didn't have any wheels for it. no fenders


----------

